# Ma perché chiudete le discussioni?



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2012)

*Ma perché chiudete le discussioni?*

ho capito che ne abbiamo facoltà...ma perché questo gesto stizzito?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito che ne abbiamo facoltà...ma perché questo gesto stizzito?



Perchè non si ha voglia di farsi rompere le palle gratuitamente..........
Guarda meglio che stacco perchè se parto non mi fermo stavolta e so che tuba non aprezzerebbe. Lo faccio solo per rispetto a lui


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè non si ha voglia di farsi rompere le palle gratuitamente..........
> Guarda meglio che stacco perchè se parto non mi fermo stavolta e so che tuba non aprezzerebbe. Lo faccio solo per rispetto a lui



idem....


----------



## Tubarao (21 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito che ne abbiamo facoltà...*ma perché questo gesto stizzito?*


Appunto perchè è un gesto stizzito. 

Ora lo riapro me me possino cecà e amputà tutte e due le manO se ci riscrivo sopra qualcosa 

Lo lascio aperto per la Simy per svaccarlo con le cose sulla Roma


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Appunto perchè è un gesto stizzito.
> 
> Ora lo riapro me me possino cecà e amputà tutte e due le manO se ci riscrivo sopra qualcosa
> 
> Lo lascio aperto per la Simy per svaccarlo con le cose sulla Roma



nooooooooo dai scrivice pure te..........


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2012)

si può rispondere, non rispondere, staccare.
mi sembra un po' chiudere la porta in faccia anche a chi stava arrivando con pasticcini e caffè.
ad mogni modo...liberté, egalité, ouvrite le port disgrasié


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> si può rispondere, non rispondere, staccare.
> mi sembra un po' chiudere la porta in faccia anche a chi stava arrivando con pasticcini e caffè.
> ad mogni modo...liberté, egalité, ouvrite le port disgrasié


Si ma se dietro a quello che porta i pasticcini c'è quello che arriva con lo spumante scaduto (non mi vengono altri paragoni) un po' i coglioni ti girano......


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> nooooooooo dai scrivice pure te..........


Quoto o ti vengo a prendere..........


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2012)

ma perché riaprite le discussioni?
 e io ora che faccio...chiudo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché riaprite le discussioni?
> e io ora che faccio...chiudo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


è il caldo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si ma se dietro a quello che porta i pasticcini c'è quello che arriva con lo spumante scaduto (non mi vengono altri paragoni) un po' i coglioni ti girano......


posso offrire un po' di formaggio bavarese puzzolente :rotfl:



"Limburger"


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Agosto 2012)

voglio l inverno:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

*Ma perché chiudete le discussioni?*



dammi un nome ha detto:


> voglio l inverno:unhappy:


Basterebbe un temporalone


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2012)

E due. Mi sembra che, a parte i soliti due, questa volta la discussione era abbastanza tranquilla 

Questo stà divenatndo un forum Fascista 

Falce e Martello (e miniere di sale in Sibera), ecco quello che vuole


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> voglio l inverno:unhappy:





farfalla ha detto:


> Basterebbe un temporalone



nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Tuburao*

Fascista e senza sederi eversivi....!


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fascista e senza sederi eversivi....!


Oscù, tu mi sottovaluti il fascino del culo proletario


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Sarà mi son sempre piaciuti i sederi pregiudicati....!


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà mi son sempre piaciuti i sederi pregiudicati....!



peccato! il mio è "solo" indagato!:singleeye:


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2012)

Dai, un bel culo rivoluzionario


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> peccato! il mio è "solo" indagato!:singleeye:


C'hai il culo con l'avviso di garanzia ?


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*free*

Interessante,indagato per cosa?


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> C'hai il culo con l'avviso di garanzia ?



sì, sto attendendo l'esito della seconda richiesta di archiviazione del pm
speriamo bene:mrgreen:


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Interessante,indagato per cosa?



violenza privata, pena edittale 4 anni

ma si può??:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Cioè*

Hai violentato uno con il sedere?4 anni di pena edittanale?Ma a me ste fortune non capitano mai?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Settembre 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E due. Mi sembra che, a parte i soliti due, questa volta la discussione era abbastanza tranquilla
> 
> Questo stà divenatndo un forum Fascista
> 
> Falce e Martello (e miniere di sale in Sibera), ecco quello che vuole


e io l'ho riaperta.

ripeto (per la 12345 esima volta): *se qualcosa non vi piace, votate contro*. e così ognuno sa dove ha sbagliato per via della più o meno forte cascata di rubini in rapporto alla combinazione di parole e fatti più o meno graditi. e se non capisce allora viene escluso per scelta del popolo che siamo noi, voi, io. che cazzo di problema c'è di dire, per via di un voto anonimo: approvo, non approvo? lo dite tutti i giorni a più mandate a tutte la gente che incontrate e qui non si può, non si deve?


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai violentato uno con il sedere?4 anni di pena edittanale?Ma a me ste fortune non capitano mai?



bè, non è andata proprio così...:rotfl:

rischi del mestiere, diciamo:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Ah*

Ah vabbè....ti farò assolvere!


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2012)

Uffff.....ultimamente il culo mio...non il mio mio..........il mio.......è latitante


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*tuburao*

Il mio è ecclesiastico!


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

comunque tebe,
capisco benissimo che ti sia sentita ferita e attaccata in modo esagerato ...però.mi pare tu sia capace di gestire ben altro.
comprendo che in quel thread non si debba andare avanti ma , secondo me eh, nemmeno devi drammatizzare più di tanto .quel che devi dire dillo, quel che vuoi tacere taci e avanti tutta.
insomma ...cresci


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque tebe,
> capisco benissimo che ti sia sentita ferita e attaccata in modo esagerato ...però.mi pare tu sia capace di gestire ben altro.
> comprendo che in quel thread non si debba andare avanti ma , secondo me eh, nemmeno devi drammatizzare più di tanto .quel che devi dire dillo, quel che vuoi tacere taci e avanti tutta.
> insomma ...cresci



pur concordando 

ha tutto il diritto di risentirsi per tutta la merda che hanno spalmato su una testimonianza così preziosa
io avrei fatto un culo così a tutti, altro che chiudere la discussione

ha avuto anche troppa classe


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> pur concordando
> 
> ha tutto il diritto di risentirsi per tutta la merda che hanno spalmato su una testimonianza così preziosa
> *io avrei fatto un culo così a tutti*, altro che chiudere la discussione
> ...


come?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come?


intanto strapazzando un pò quelli che dall'alto dei loro amori puri cristallini e appaganti non possono fare a meno di puntualizzare a ogni post quanto sono scadenti e incompleti quelli degli altri


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

e non mi riferisco a te


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> intanto strapazzando un pò quelli che dall'alto dei loro amori puri cristallini e appaganti non possono fare a meno di puntualizzare a ogni post quanto sono scadenti e incompleti quelli degli altri


più che strapazzare direi che basterebbe confrontarsi con opinioni diverse


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi non doveva esserci nessun tipo di opinione diversa. più che strapazzare direi che basterebbe confrontarsi con opinioni diverse



doveva esserci in primo luogo il rispetto per una testimonianza. nel momento in cui chi la posta afferma che l'intenzione è quella di far riflettere ed eventualmente di lasciar intravedere una speranza possibile è perfettamente inutile andare a cavillare. l'intento positivo andrebbe supportato e non affossato


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e non mi riferisco a te


è impossibile chiara: sono stata proprio io a parlare di amoremio e marì come esempi .
però dopo lo scambio di vedute che posso avere con tebe e con te che avete idee del rapporto di coppia opposte a alle mie rimane il fatto che se non ci foste il forum sarebbe più povero


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> doveva esserci in primo luogo il rispetto per una testimonianza. nel momento in cui chi la posta afferma che l'intenzione è quella di far riflettere ed eventualmente di lasciar intravedere una speranza possibile *è perfettamente inutile andare a cavillare*. l'intento positivo andrebbe supportato e non affossato


ma non è vero...è un po' lo scopo del forum, dai


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è impossibile chiara: sono stata proprio io a parlare di amoremio e marì come esempi .
> però dopo lo scambio di vedute che posso avere con tebe e con te che avete idee del rapporto di coppia opposte a alle mie rimane il fatto che se non ci foste il forum sarebbe più povero



e che esempi....li meditavo anch'io pur non intervenendo 
quello di Tebe è accostabile al loro, con qualche dovuta riserva, a mio avviso
anche nel modo di raccontarlo e, a quel che si può percepire, di viverlo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è vero...è un po' lo scopo del forum, dai


è vero anche questo, ma chissà perchè, e l'ho già più volte espresso, gli utenti che si sentono in possesso della verità rivelata(motivo di appagamento perenne) sono quelli che cavillano di più

mentre io mi sento così scialla nella mia selva oscura


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e che esempi....li meditavo anch'io pur non intervenendo
> quello di Tebe è accostabile al loro, con qualche dovuta riserva, a mio avviso
> anche nel modo di raccontarlo e, a quel che si può percepire, di viverlo


Ancora col paragonare mele co' pere?...

o la nutella co' la merda?

ma piantatela che fate piu' bella figura...

ahahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ancora col paragonare mele co' pere?...
> 
> o la nutella co' la merda?
> 
> ...


era un colloquio tra gentildonne, che centri tu?


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> era un colloquio tra gentildonne, che centri tu?


ma tra gentildonne, cazzo c'entri pure te vorrei sape'...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> era un colloquio tra *gentildonne, *che centri tu?


ehm...io e te gentili?
intanto rubini  come se piovesse .adoro il rosso, favorite grazie


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm...io e te gentili?
> intanto rubini  come se piovesse .adoro il rosso, favorite grazie


a me niente, invece 

però è vero che mi piace il blu


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a me niente, invece
> 
> però è vero che mi piace il blu


io ti posso dare un verde...il blu ci manca....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io ti posso dare un verde...il blu ci manca....



ecco un'altra gentildonna 

:bacio:


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco un'altra gentildonna
> 
> :bacio:


:simy:guarda che roba...sta faccina l'hanno chiamata Simy


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Settembre 2012)

Peccato che sia stata chiusa la discussione.
Cmq potete dire a ExStermy che non ho mai ricevuto corna da mia moglie. Non so dove l'abbia letto. Ma si è fatto un film tutto da solo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Peccato che sia stata chiusa la discussione.
> Cmq potete dire a ExStermy che non ho mai ricevuto corna da mia moglie. Non so dove l'abbia letto. Ma si è fatto un film tutto da solo.


è famoso per i suoi film :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (18 Settembre 2012)

riprendo il discorso interrotto malamente.
che la testimonianza di tebe  in quanto tale sia preziosa è indubbio, come del resto tutte le storie di chi si pone con sincerità e voglia di confronto su queste pagine.
se invece voleva essere anche una sferzata di positività nei confronti di chi è stato tradito e nel suo impegno a ricostruire , a parte l'energia empatica di tebe , sempre utile e solare...secondo me non poteva reggere per il semplice fatto che oggi ci troviamo con lei che tradisce.e per il mio modo di pensare questa non è l'evoluzione della coppia.
per questo facevo distinzione fra le storie di amore mio e marì che hanno come ultima immagine le coppie unite da un cammino che non prevede più altre distrazioni.
perché uscire da un tradimento per andare poi nella stessa direzione per me non ha senso.


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Peccato che sia stata chiusa la discussione.
> Cmq potete dire a ExStermy che non ho mai ricevuto corna da mia moglie. Non so dove l'abbia letto. Ma si è fatto un film tutto da solo.


ehi coglionazzo sta roba l'hai postata tu o un altro svalvolato come te che t'ha clonato?



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Li capisco eccome, sono stato tradito anche io. Sono stato anche fedele pensa un pò. Non sono certo qui a limitare i pensieri altrui. Ma fare della fedeltà e delle proprie corna una crociata a tutti i costri in stile o bianco o nero non ci sto. Poi per quanto riguarda i miei pensieri possono valere 1 o Zero.


e mo' vai a fare in culo definitivamente che m'hai scassato la minchia...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> riprendo il discorso interrotto malamente.
> che la testimonianza di tebe in quanto tale sia preziosa è indubbio, come del resto tutte le storie di chi si pone con sincerità e voglia di confronto su queste pagine.
> se invece voleva essere anche una sferzata di positività nei confronti di chi è stato tradito e nel suo impegno a ricostruire , a parte l'energia empatica di tebe , sempre utile e solare...secondo me non poteva reggere per il semplice fatto che oggi ci troviamo con lei che tradisce.e per il mio modo di pensare questa non è l'evoluzione della coppia.
> per questo facevo distinzione fra le storie di amore mio e marì che hanno come ultima immagine le coppie unite da un cammino che non prevede più altre distrazioni.
> perché uscire da un tradimento per andare poi nella stessa direzione per me non ha senso.



Questo è un estratto di qualcosa che ho scritto io nel 3D aperto da Tebe :La mia riflessione e non domanda, è questa, come può Tebe aiutare sul serio le persone che entrano ed hanno dolore se lei nel suo percorso, ed ancora adesso vive con il partner e nel mentre tradisce. 
Personalmente non accetto le risposte che ho letto, e ripeto può far piacere, e mi fa piacere leggere che vuole aiutare, e lo fa in parte anche secondo il mio parere, ma ricordiamoci bene che quello che si scrive si legge anche, ed anche se dopo non potremo vedere il risultato nelle persone che hanno letto, siamo in parte responsabili per aver dato il nostro contributo.


:


----------



## Minerva (18 Settembre 2012)

che è un po' quello che ho detto io.c'è da dire che ho letto mi pare un paio di traditi che affermavano invece di averne avuto una buona spinta positiva.volevo giusto sentire le loro motivazioni 





Ultimo ha detto:


> Questo è un estratto di qualcosa che ho scritto io nel 3D aperto da Tebe :La mia riflessione e non domanda, è questa, *come può Tebe aiutare sul serio le persone che entrano ed hanno dolore se lei nel suo percorso, ed ancora adesso vive con il partner e nel mentre tradisce*.
> Personalmente non accetto le risposte che ho letto, e ripeto può far piacere, e mi fa piacere leggere che vuole aiutare, e lo fa in parte anche secondo il mio parere, ma ricordiamoci bene che quello che si scrive si legge anche, ed anche se dopo non potremo vedere il risultato nelle persone che hanno letto, siamo in parte responsabili per aver dato il nostro contributo.
> 
> 
> :


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito che ne abbiamo facoltà...ma perché questo gesto stizzito?



 perchè a volte si degenera e quindi chiudere resta la  cosa più sensata da fare


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che è un po' quello che ho detto io.c'è da dire che ho letto mi pare un paio di traditi che affermavano invece di averne avuto una buona spinta positiva.volevo giusto sentire le loro motivazioni



Infatti le ho lette anche io, ed è per questo che ho scritto, "quello che si legge rimane, ed in parte contribuiamo..." etc


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> riprendo il discorso interrotto malamente.
> che la testimonianza di tebe  in quanto tale sia preziosa è indubbio, come del resto tutte le storie di chi si pone con sincerità e voglia di confronto su queste pagine.
> se invece voleva essere anche una sferzata di positività nei confronti di chi è stato tradito e nel suo impegno a ricostruire , a parte l'energia empatica di tebe , sempre utile e solare...secondo me non poteva reggere per il semplice fatto che oggi ci troviamo con lei che tradisce.e per il mio modo di pensare questa non è l'evoluzione della coppia.
> per questo facevo distinzione fra le storie di amore mio e marì che hanno come ultima immagine le coppie unite da un cammino che non prevede più altre distrazioni.
> perché uscire da un tradimento per andare poi nella stessa direzione per me non ha senso.



già, più o meno è quello che le ho scritto io, cioè che la sua testimonianza era "monca", mancava l'epilogo, mancava il "famoso" tuttavia...il che ovviamente attira le opinioni contrastanti di chi vede il tradimento come episodio che purtroppo può succedere, ma che non può certo ripetersi nel tempo senza conseguenze letali per la coppia
però è anche vero che, letta così, potrebbe far intravedere la luce ai traditi, la possibilità di mettere la parola fine alla sofferenza, al di là dello stato attuale della coppia di cui Tebe fa parte


----------



## Minerva (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> perchè a volte si degenera e quindi chiudere resta la cosa più sensata da fare


è un vecchio thread quindi il gesto stizzito era quello di tubarao...che nel frattempo si è stizzito di più e si è cancellato.
però ieri non ha potuto fare a meno di dire la sua
torna a raccontare di E e W tuba:singleeye:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> già, più o meno è quello che le ho scritto io, cioè che la sua testimonianza era "monca", mancava l'epilogo, mancava il "famoso" tuttavia...il che ovviamente attira le opinioni contrastanti di chi vede il tradimento come episodio che purtroppo può succedere, ma che non può certo ripetersi nel tempo senza conseguenze letali per la coppia
> però è anche vero che, letta così, potrebbe far intravedere la luce ai traditi, la possibilità di mettere la parola fine alla sofferenza, al di là dello stato attuale della coppia di cui Tebe fa parte



 Free..:inlove:    :inlove:    :inlove:    :inlove:    e luce fu...


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> riprendo il discorso interrotto malamente.
> che la testimonianza di tebe  in quanto tale sia preziosa è indubbio, come del resto tutte le storie di chi si pone con sincerità e voglia di confronto su queste pagine.
> se invece voleva essere anche una sferzata di positività nei confronti di chi è stato tradito e nel suo impegno a ricostruire , a parte l'energia empatica di tebe , sempre utile e solare...secondo me non poteva reggere per il semplice fatto che oggi ci troviamo con lei che tradisce.e per il mio modo di pensare questa non è l'evoluzione della coppia.
> per questo facevo distinzione fra le storie di amore mio e marì che hanno come ultima immagine le coppie unite da un cammino che non prevede più altre distrazioni.
> perché uscire da un tradimento per andare poi nella stessa direzione per me non ha senso.


ma infatti la ciccia del discorso sulla polemica e' tutta nell'aver voluto sovraccaricare la sua testimonianza anche del messaggio urbi et orbi, invece di limitarsi in modo neutro a raccontare solo come e' uscita fuori LEI dal dolore del tradimento "grazie" ad un altro dolore piu' grande... 

poi ce sta chi ha paragonato (per es. Chiara) le pere co' le mele o la nutella co' la merda ...ahaahah...dicendo che anche Tebe ha fatto er percorso di Amoremio o di Mari' che c'azzeccano proprio per un cazzo...

insomma stiamo messi benissimo...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Free..:inlove:    :inlove:    :inlove:    :inlove:    e luce fu...



oh che bravo, hai finalmente pagato la bolletta dell'enel?
:inlove:


----------



## Minerva (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma infatti la ciccia del discorso sulla polemica e' tutta nell'aver voluto sovraccaricare la sua testimonianza anche del messaggio urbi et orbi, invece di limitarsi in modo neutro a raccontare solo come e' uscita fuori LEI dal dolore del tradimento "grazie" ad un altro dolore piu' grande...
> 
> poi ce sta chi ha paragonato (per es. Chiara) le pere co' le mele o la nutella co' la merda ...ahaahah...dicendo che anche Tebe ha fatto er percorso di Amoremio o di Mari' che c'azzeccano proprio per un cazzo...
> 
> ...


le ho tirate fuori io .
infatti la *ciccia* del discorso era questa, tutta la polemica sulla frase riferita ad una malattia è stata pretestuosa.
a quella frase io dicevo a tebe; ma battaglie in che senso?
non la vedo come una battaglia da portare avanti o forse non ho capito bene quello che voleva dire


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che è un po' quello che ho detto io.c'è da dire che ho letto mi pare un paio di traditi che affermavano invece di averne avuto una buona spinta positiva.volevo giusto sentire le loro motivazioni


Mine' il cornuto o cornuta standard e' fragile e per me e' peggio de na cannetta ar vento...

se vedi er venticello che te liscia come t'aspetti, te ne vai dietro a quello e nun te rendi conto, se non a posteriori dei danni...

ora dimme tu a Spider la situazione de Tebe a che cazzo gli e' servito visto che e' lontana anni luce dalla sua situazione se non recepire meschinamente il messaggio che le corna so' na' cazzata in fondo perche' ce stanno guai piu' grossi...

cosa che Spider non aspettava altro de senti' per ipnotizzarse....

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> già, più o meno è quello che le ho scritto io, cioè che la sua testimonianza era "monca", mancava l'epilogo, mancava il "famoso" tuttavia...il che ovviamente attira le opinioni contrastanti di chi vede il tradimento come episodio che purtroppo può succedere, ma che non può certo ripetersi nel tempo senza conseguenze letali per la coppia
> però è anche vero che, letta così, potrebbe far intravedere la luce ai traditi, la possibilità di mettere la parola fine alla sofferenza, al di là dello stato attuale della coppia di cui Tebe fa parte


cioe' faresti intravedere una luce ai traditi indicandogli come possono smettere di soffrire continuando a tradire in costanza di matrimonio e trasformandolo in mera condivisione de pagamenti de bollette&C?

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (18 Settembre 2012)

avevo chiesto giusto a spider delucidazioni ma poi è scoppiata la bomba.


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> le ho tirate fuori io .
> infatti la *ciccia* del discorso era questa, tutta la polemica sulla frase riferita ad una malattia è stata pretestuosa.
> a quella frase io dicevo a tebe; ma battaglie in che senso?
> non la vedo come una battaglia da portare avanti o forse non ho capito bene quello che voleva dire


ma lo ricordo perfettamente che le hai nominate tu anche perche' Tebe ha affermato, alla cazzo ripeto, che attualmente lei si sente coppia co' Mattia nonostante Magnager ed altri se so' accodati senza notare e far notare i concetti che facevano a cazzotti tra di loro.....

ahahahahah


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cioe' faresti intravedere una luce ai traditi indicandogli come possono smettere di soffrire continuando a tradire in costanza di matrimonio e trasformandolo in mera condivisione de pagamenti de bollette&C?
> 
> ahahahahah



ma no, intendevo leggendo solo la testimonianza del post iniziale!
senza l'amante attuale!


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> avevo chiesto giusto a spider delucidazioni ma poi è scoppiata la bomba.


a Spider se sara' acceso n'allarme a tutto volume sulla cazzata che aveva detto oseno' due righe le avrebbe tirate giu'...

o almeno lo spero per lui...


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma no, intendevo leggendo solo la testimonianza del post iniziale!
> senza l'amante attuale!


vabbe' che tu consideri a cipolla i discorsi che se fanno, pero' altri tra cui io, discutono su tutto er pacchetto...

e tra l'altro gia' dall'inizio se capiva benissimo dove voleva andare a parare....

come tanti del resto che se sparano cazzate immani per autoassolversi e pensa' de farce fessi...

ahahahah


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' che tu consideri a cipolla i discorsi che se fanno, pero' altri tra cui io, discutono su tutto er pacchetto...
> 
> e tra l'altro gia' dall'inizio se capiva benissimo dove voleva andare a parare....
> 
> ...



guarda che anch'io ho fatto notare a Tebe che qualcosa non quadrava...

dicevo solo che, se lo scopo era quello di dare speranza ai traditi, il racconto del post iniziale poteva anche andare bene


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> oh che bravo, hai finalmente pagato la bolletta dell'enel?
> :inlove:



si tesoro, ma a lume di candela era più romantico   :inlove:        :inlove:


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> guarda che anch'io ho fatto notare a Tebe che qualcosa non quadrava...
> 
> dicevo solo che, se lo scopo era quello di dare speranza ai traditi, il racconto del post iniziale poteva anche andare bene


se come no...andava benissimo...

ma te ne vai o no?...

ahahahah


----------

